# nokia n73 - airtel gprs connection on ubuntu gutsy



## threeonethree (May 4, 2008)

i want to connect my nokia n73 with a data cable or bluetooth connection.. i have ubuntu gutsy .. my connection is airtel india.. is there any good tutorial on how to set this up ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 4, 2008)

Hmm... Maybe I'll try posting one on tuesday .. I got an exam on monday so I'd better pretend to be studying ..


----------



## CadCrazy (May 4, 2008)

Check out sticky
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49242


----------



## threeonethree (May 4, 2008)

i tried the tutorial but i am not able to connect to the internet .. here is the output when i type wvdial in the console ( after setting up everything)



> varun@varun-laptop:~$ sudo wvdial
> WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
> WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.
> WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem.
> ...


 

heres my wvdial.conf file



> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Modem Type = USB Modem
> ...


 


> Apr 27 05:42:53 varun-laptop pppd[6641]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
> Apr 27 05:42:53 varun-laptop pppd[6641]: Using interface ppp0
> Apr 27 05:42:53 varun-laptop pppd[6641]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0
> Apr 27 05:42:56 varun-laptop pppd[6641]: PAP authentication succeeded
> ...


----------



## CadCrazy (May 4, 2008)

Change your wvdial.conf to 


> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com"
> ...



from here


----------

